# [Suche] Neuen Mitarbeiter Software-Abteilung Automatisierung



## Krumnix (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo.

Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mitarbeiter für unsere Software-Abteilung.

Die genaue Beschreibung bitte dem angehängt PDF entnehmen.
Falls Interesse an der Stelle oder Fragen zu der Beschreibung da sind, bitte
eine Kurze PN hier im Forum an mich richten.

Ich werde dann alle weiteren Daten (Bewerbungsadresse, etc.) euch dann
zukommen lassen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Gerade bei Stellenausschreibungen ist auch der Arbeitsort Interessant. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Krumnix (15 Dezember 2010)

Stimmt. Vergessen 

Ist in Bayern, in der Nähe von München (20KM Umkreis).


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Stimmt. Vergessen
> 
> Ist in Bayern, in der Nähe von München (20KM Umkreis).



Und als Anrede dann wohl:

-----------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr Krumnix,

.... 
-----------------------------------


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Krumnix (15 Dezember 2010)

> Falls Interesse an der Stelle oder Fragen zu der Beschreibung da sind, bitte
> eine Kurze PN hier im Forum an mich richten.


 
Solche Dinge kläre ich dann per PN. Soviel Zeit sollte sein!!!
Ich denke, wer wirklich Interesse daran hat, würde das so machen...........


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Solche Dinge kläre ich dann per PN. Soviel Zeit sollte sein!!!
> Ich denke, wer wirklich Interesse daran hat, würde das so machen...........



der IBFS hatte wahrscheinlich nur keine zeit den ganzen beitrag zu lesen


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Solche Dinge kläre ich dann per PN. Soviel Zeit sollte sein!!!
> Ich denke, wer wirklich Interesse daran hat, würde das so machen...........



Du hast den Spass wohl nicht verstanden.
Ich fand einfach die Anrede: "Sehr geehrter Herr Krumnix," 
einfach irgendwie witzig. Egal 

Gruß


----------



## Krumnix (15 Dezember 2010)

Wenn du dann mit IBFS unterschreibst, bin ich dabei


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wenn du dann mit IBFS unterschreibst, bin ich dabei



Extra für für dich


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Extra für für dich



ich glob, der meent was andres ... aber nee frank, darunter wollma nee, oda?


----------



## Krumnix (11 Januar 2011)

Hier das ganze noch offiziell:

http://www.stangl.de/de/karriere/jo...-den-bereich-automatisierungstechnik/968.html


----------

